# Carnival of Souls photo and video pages



## Nephilim (Oct 22, 2005)

We're slowly working on getting our photo and video pages for "Carnival of Souls 2005" up on the web. Now that I've got the first of several done, I thought I would send out a link.

Haunted Midway - shows some shots of the Magic Mirror, the Crypt, the Graveyard, the animatronic skulls, and the carnival games. Includes video and some photos like this one.










There's also a link to the script for the pirate jokes that the pirate skulls tell, but I wouldn't recommend reading that unless you have a strong stomach for really bad jokes.

I'll be adding images and pages as we go, so you may see changes as you're browsing through the site.


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, you really managed your space well! I love the idea of the mausoleum!


----------

